# Pine Tree recommendations



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I am going to be planting some pine trees along each side of my lot, probably about a 1/3 of the way back to give some privacy in our back yard up by the house and the patio.
What species of Pine would be good for this? I am looking for something that will fill out very full, doesn't have to be very tall, and can withstand a lot of direct sun.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can afford it plant some spruce. They are nice and full don't drop a bunch a lot of long needles every year are a lot more sturdy than pine deer won't eat them if that's a potential problem and are less prone to disease like tip blight. They cost more initially but in the long run are less costly to maintain. They do grow much slower but if you look around there are nurseries that have large ones that they plant with a large truck. Good luck.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I did the same thing with cedars and man did they fill out nice. Didn't cost anything, I just yanked em out of the ground up north on my lot. Took 3-4 years to fill in but the birds love em and I have tons of privacy.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Cedars are great so long as you don't have deer around. If you do good luck.


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

I've always liked the blue spruce. I planted about 120 around the property over the last few years. My first planting was with larger 3-4 foot trees but had poor results. Since then I plant only trees that have been grown in pots and have had great success. Good luck.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I was actually looking at Blue Spruces last night and they seem to be exactly what I am looking for.



wallhd said:


> I've always liked the blue spruce. I planted about 120 around the property over the last few years. My first planting was with larger 3-4 foot trees but had poor results. Since then I plant only trees that have been grown in pots and have had great success. Good luck.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Norway Spruce are worth a look also. The best time to plant is very early Spring.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I planted blue spruce on the north side of my property about 15 years ago. They now make a great privacy barrier. They are very full and tall. I planted austrian pine on the east side . Stay away from them. They,re all dying after growing to 20+ ft. I'd stay with the spruce if your soil is right. Good luck.
Mike


----------

